# Don’t defend your home, run away!



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

TX Rep. Terry Meza Files Bill Making it Illegal to Defend Your Home with a Firearm 

In Texas, State Representative Terry Meza (D-Irving) has introduced HB196. Her bill would repeal the state's "castle doctrine." This doctrine allows a homeowner to use deadly force against an armed intruder who breaks into his home.

SHE SAID:

"I'm not saying that stealing is okay," Meza explained. "All I'm saying is that it doesn't warrant a death penalty. Thieves only carry weapons for self-protection and to provide the householder an incentive to cooperate. They just want to get their loot and get away. When the resident tries to resist is when people get hurt. If only one side is armed fewer people will be killed."

Under the new law the homeowner's obligation is to flee the home at the first sign of intrusion. If fleeing is not possible he must cooperate with the intruder. But if violence breaks out it is the homeowner's responsibility to make sure no one gets hurt. The best way to achieve this is to use the minimum non-lethal force possible because intruders will be able to sue for any injuries they receive at the hands of the homeowner."

"In most instances the thief needs the money more than the homeowner does," Meza reasoned. "The homeowner's insurance we reimburse his losses. On balance, the transfer of property is likely to lead to a more equitable distribution of wealth. If my bill can help make this transfer a peaceful one so much the better."

More: https://www.lsgr.live/post/tx-rep-t...-fLaxH92ZwqDowESDLJcds-EB_WN43WywvQu_vbU4ymp8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Say what! Is this person insane?

How about #iss off...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I doubt it will pass. Crazy b!tch though.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That won't happen.

Only after all the libs move to Texas would it be possible, by then our country will have been lost.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

When I Google her, she is saying her bill does not repeal castle doctrine or stop someone from defending their home, but that the homeowner should first retreat.

I say, LIKE HELL!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

******* said:


> When I Google her, she is saying her bill does not repeal castle doctrine or stop someone from defending their home, but that the homeowner should first retreat.
> 
> I say, LIKE HELL!


Her second bill is to reform the US flag. She wants all the blue and red removed and placed prominently over the homeowners house to show compliance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zane (Aug 29, 2017)

Insanity. Plain and simple.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll retreat to the nearest firearm.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Total, utter and complete disconnect with reality.

The translation of this is: "We concede the fact that current laws do nothing to reduce crime. Our system is a failure. Law enforcement today is unable to protect the ordinary citizen. We cannot pass laws now that affect the criminal element, so we now will pass laws that affect the law-abiding."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I have a backhoe and land. But yes Liberal plan is to make you the bad guy in all madders.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know what kind of drugs she taking but she needs to consume more, a lot more. I guess this is a liberal take 
off of CA saying they won't prosecute retail thefts of less than $650, per incident.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Idiots are everywhere. You can’t fix stupid. I’ll the congressman that thought Guam would tip over. 

How the $%^& do these people get elected. 

Of course, in Texas this has a snowballs chance in hell to pass. 

If it did pass... I’d love to see her house be the first one in an armed robbery.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Greg Abbott
> @GregAbbott_TX
> ·
> 16h
> ...


The more troubling aspect for me is.....the fact that things like this even get mentioned. And it's happening everywhere more and more.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Piratesailor said:


> ......... I'd love to see her house be the first one in an armed robbery.


So I go into her house, and she abides by the law and goes outside to stand in the yard while I rummage around for valuables.

But.... she calls the cops, of course. When the cops show up to arrest me, I'd say it's *her responsibility* to make sure the cops don't throw me on the ground, rough me up, put the cuffs on too tight, hit me with a shillelagh, push my face into the hood of the black-n-white, mace me, taze me, shoot me ......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Make it know her house is full of China cash. so much she does not know what to do with it all. Stand back watch the show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’ll bet she used a crayon to write that bill.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

HA HA HA... 

The problem is - there is no guarantee the criminal will not kill you, your wife, and your 3 year old little girl in pigtails!!!

This is why we cannot talk to liberals. they do not have a grasp of reality


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

More proof Liberals hate women. Someone breaks into your home, not to steal but, to rape you she want women to comply.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This state had that as a judicial ruling here about 40 years ago.

Perp entered a woman's home to rob and rape her, he beat the s**t out of her.

She broke loose from him and ran into the cellar, grabbed a 12 gage and shot him dead as he came down the stairs.

She was charger with manslaughter, found guilty!!!!!!

The judge said that she should have ran out the cellar door instead of defending herself.

The population went nuts, and the governor pardoned her and then they passed a lukewarm castle law.

Since then, state law requires you to have a trigger lock on, or firearms in a safe when not in use( no definition of use).

Now, I keep most of mine in safes, far to valuable to just lay around, the ones that are not secured are the ones slated for SD.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'll bet she used a crayon to write that bill.


Yes!

Stupid ridiculous grandstanding! I propose a bill to put mentally ill politicians back in mental institutions with a nice white jacket with very long sleeves and a padded round rubber walled and floor rooms so they don't hurt themselves.

All in favor say aye!

Aye!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

_"Thieves only carry weapons for self-protection and to provide the householder an incentive to cooperate. They just want to get their loot and get away. When the resident tries to resist is when people get hurt. If only one side is armed fewer people will be killed."_

The entire "quote" reads like something from The Onion or The Babylon Bee. I don't believe this is a real quote.

ETA: In fact, that quote isn't even included in the linked article. Here's a news story about the legislation.

https://www.click2houston.com/news/politics/2020/12/10/bill-seeking-to-modify-texas-castle-doctrine-causes-stir-ahead-of-2021-legislative-session/


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I'll retreat to the nearest firearm.


I keep a gun on me in my home. My liberal in-laws look at me funny when they visit but don't actually say anything about it.

Really the only time I'm not wearing one is in the shower or bed.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

She's relying on fright to deter any would-be intruder.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Piratesailor said:


> Idiots are everywhere. You can't fix stupid. I'll the congressman that thought Guam would tip over.
> 
> How the $%^& do these people get elected.
> 
> ...


She would either have armed security or cop near her house..."this is for thee not me"

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Is this for real? It reads like something from Babylon Bee. What a clown.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is not going to pass in Texas at this time. I also disagree with not shooting people for stealing from you. They know it is not theirs and the police might come out and file a report in The morning. Useless. If thieves and other violators or property or other persons know they will be shot without recourse crime will plummet.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Annie said:


> Is this for real? It reads like something from Babylon Bee. What a clown.


The bill is for real, but the quote in the original post is, I think, something someone made up. It's not even in the original linked article. If you read the article that I linked above, you'll get a more accurate picture of her thinking and what the bill does. It's not good, but it's not as bad as that quote makes it sound.


----------



## OrganikRoots (Nov 2, 2020)

*View with caution...*









Terry Meza.
Nuttier than a porta potty at a peanut festival.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

If I were a burglar I'd know immediately where my next target is. I certainly wouldn't have to worry about getting shot. Scared to death from that ugly mug? Maybe but not shot.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> That is not going to pass in Texas at this time. I also disagree with not shooting people for stealing from you. They know it is not theirs and the police might come out and file a report in The morning. Useless. If thieves and other violators or property or other persons know they will be shot without recourse crime will plummet.


The reason we have crime is because criminals are not shot. If all of them were shot, there would be no crime.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Speaking as a Texan...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

OrganikRoots said:


> View attachment 109977
> 
> 
> Terry Meza.
> Nuttier than a porta potty at a peanut festival.


Is she mooning the camera?


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

KUSA said:


> I keep a gun on me in my home. My liberal in-laws look at me funny when they visit but don't actually say anything about it.
> 
> Really the only time I'm not wearing one is in the shower or bed.


I love rubbing Libtards the wrong way. It brings me joy. Just today, I tried to get a trip permit for my driver to make a delivery in Arizona. Well Arizona now requires that we email a copy of our vehicle registrations. These unnecessary regulations really piss me off. Anyway, I was speaking with one of my customers about it and I was being pretty animated. My Libtard coworker was sitting behind me at the time. It gave me the opportunity to say "I despise those 'f-ing' Democrats and their pain-in-the-ass regulations." By the way ... he's a friggin' Biden fan. Almost makes me want to fire him for stupidity.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

She could use an Invisa-line !


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

KUSA said:


> The reason we have crime is because criminals are not shot. If all of them were shot, there would be no crime.


But politicians can't comprehend that.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Demitri.14 said:


> She could use an Invisa-line !


And a substantial paper bag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Anybody who thinks Texas is not lost, better think again. The commie/retards are breeding faster and faster and they are uglier and uglier. 

What the hell happened to Texas?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

If the best argument you can make against this bill is to attack Terry Meza's looks, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> What the hell happened to Texas?


People with common sense made it too inviting for people with no common sense.

It's happening all over the nation.

Then, when the people with no common sense become numerous, they elect others with no common sense and then turn the place right back into the place they left that had no common sense.

Make sense?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robie said:


> People with common sense made it too inviting for people with no common sense.
> 
> It's happening all over the nation.
> 
> ...


Yep! The stupid people are outbreeding the smart people!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

paulag1955 said:


> If the best argument you can make against this bill is to attack Terry Meza's looks, you're doing something wrong.


I can give all kinds of arguments.

I went for the easiest because...I don't give a flying crap about her and what she thinks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

paulag1955 said:


> If the best argument you can make against this bill is to attack Terry Meza's looks, you're doing something wrong.


I'll not speak for anyone other than myself, but the fact that she is a commie/retard certainly leads the way in the argument. (See post #37)

Being butt-ass ugly and crazier than a pack of dung beetles at a diarrhea party, is simply a by product of her ******* inter-breeding with a donkey mixed in here and there...:vs_lol:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I'll not speak for anyone other than myself, but the fact that she is a commie/retard certainly leads the way in the argument. (See post #37)
> 
> Being butt-ass ugly and crazier than a pack of dung beetles at a diarrhea party, is simply a by product of her ******* inter-breeding with a donkey mixed in here and there...:vs_lol:


As usual, Slippy cuts right to the very heart of the matter!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Let her live out her convictions, by removing all of the door locks in her house

And let anyone wander in, day or night. Let them shop around leisurely and then waltz out.

Of course she won't do that, because it is silly. And she is too silly to recognize, that her bill would codify something very close to that.

If you cannot protect your home and belongings, then chaos will follow.


She is a dunce.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

To clear this up a bit, and reiterate what has been mentioned once or twice, this bill would NOT impose a duty to retreat within one's own home.
What it seeks to do is impose a duty to retreat when anywhere else outside of one's own home, and also remove "robbery or aggravated robbery" from the list of offenses that justify deadly force.
Basically, it seeks to roll back the extension of the "castle doctrine" that was expanded under governor Rick Perry, and make robbery ineligible for deadly force use.

Texans have long been legally able to use deadly force within their own homes to prevent all manner or crime. Under Rick Perry, that "castle doctrine" was expanded to include anywhere a person has a legal right to be. So that meant anywhere you were legally allowed to be, you no longer had to retreat in order to defend yourself with deadly force.
This bill is trying to roll that expansion back to the "doctrine" only being applicable in the home("castle") again.
Dropping "robbery or aggravated robbery" from the list of eligible deadly force crimes is a slap in the face to all Texans and an invitation to criminals to freely prey on the public at large with impunity.

For a reading of the actual bill: https://capitol.texas.gov/tlodocs/87R/billtext/pdf/HB00196I.pdf#navpanes=0


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

******* said:


> When I Google her, she is saying her bill does not repeal castle doctrine or stop someone from defending their home, but that the homeowner should first retreat.
> 
> I say, LIKE HELL!


I googled too (well, duckduckgo'd) and that is one hideously ugly broad!!! I have seem mutilated cow twats that were not as nasty looking as that heifer!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> That is not going to pass in Texas at this time. I also disagree with not shooting people for stealing from you. They know it is not theirs and the police might come out and file a report in The morning. Useless. If thieves and other violators or property or other persons know they will be shot without recourse crime will plummet.


I say empty your pistol into their chest and then stand and piss on their dead faces to show you honor their courage in trying to steal your stuff.

Have I been drinking? No no....maybe not.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Demitri.14 said:


> She could use an Invisa-line !


She could use an invisibility spell. You know, if she does not want to curdle milk.....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> If the best argument you can make against this bill is to attack Terry Meza's looks, you're doing something wrong.


Evil people are often ugly as hell. Me, I am handsome as Clark Gable in his Sunday best. What does that mean?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep! The stupid people are outbreeding the smart people!


........


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Anybody who thinks Texas is not lost, better think again. The commie/retards are breeding faster and faster and they are uglier and uglier.
> 
> What the hell happened to Texas?


5 of the most populous cities in the US are in Texas. For the past few decades, it has been in an urban invasion of technology and manufacturing companies along with the liberal ass hats that come here to work, after their own home States become shit holes. They breed like meth crazed rabbits and attend the numerous world-class institutions of "higher education" that corrupt this progressive foolishness.

Once you drive out of the city and suburban areas and cross the county line.... you will still find real Texas and all of its land mass containing small to large towns with die hard southerners.


----------

